# Need help



## danhoke (Nov 8, 2020)

Need help identifying this wood. Any help  will be appreciated.


----------



## wood4fun (Nov 8, 2020)

pomelle sapele


----------



## TonyL (Nov 8, 2020)

handsome pen!


----------



## danhoke (Nov 8, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## PenPal (Nov 9, 2020)

I think a member of the Rosewood family,Honduran Burl resembles this beautiful pen.

Peter.


----------

